# White 12/2 romex



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I have a coil of 12/2 romex which has a white outer jacket. Can I still use this, since the color has changed to yellow?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, you may still use it. 

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=49&highlight=romex+color

I save my rolls of white jacketed 12 for repair work that needs to "look old" for whatever reason, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

There is NO code with regard to the color of the outer sheathing of NM cable......yet. :whistling2:


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

Doesn't it need to have the "B" designation? Not sure.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

knothole said:


> Doesn't it need to have the "B" designation? Not sure.


I didn't really consider that any leftover coils of white jacketed 12 might not have the type B designation. It's been a good while that everything's been type B, hasn't it? I'm not sure myself... just thinking out loud.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I didn't really consider that any leftover coils of white jacketed 12 might not have the type B designation. It's been a good while that everything's been type B, hasn't it? I'm not sure myself... just thinking out loud.


I still have a coil of the cable with no "B" designation that I sparingly use for the same mystery reason as stated above. :no:


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

*jr*

Go ahead and use it. The inspector here accecpts it with no argument if he sees it really is 12/2.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

We still get some white 10-2 on the job. Leftovers from out warehouse. Haven't had any problems with inspectors.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sparkysteve said:


> We still get some white 10-2 on the job. Leftovers from out warehouse. Haven't had any problems with inspectors.


Nor should you. I would get pretty irate with any inspector who would say something, since it is nm-b after all. There is nothing worse than an inspector who bases his inpections on what he see's everybody else doing, except an electrician who installs based on what he see's everybody else doing. I say we all chip in and buy em all code books for Christmas.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't believe anyone still has white 12-2 romex! :laughing: 

The wire I was pulling Friday was all manufactured in the last 2 months! The 14-2 had a date stamp of July 3 2007


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Why yellow for 12-2 anyway? how many base
ments are yellow?


----------

